# Reinstalling Remote Desktop on XP Pro



## ashby_78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi all

There was a power failure at work over the weekend which forcefully turned off my PC and seems to have caused a problem.

Suddenly my Remote Desktop, which was working as normal on Friday, has stopped working. When I run it (either Start->Run->mstsc.exe or via Start menu) and then specify a server on the network and press Connect, I get the "Remote Desktop Connection has encountered a problem and needs to close" window. The Error Report it created is attached to this post, along with a couple of screenshots from the Error Report.

I've tried reinstalling RDC by dl'ing it from Microsoft (link in this post: http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/765657-reinstalling-remote-desktop-xp-professional.html), but I get the following error:Remote Desktop Connection cannot be installed because your operating system already has a built-in version.​I've tried to locate the RDC application in Add/Remove Programs (including in Add/Remove Windows Components) but can't find it. I also tried renaming mstsc.exe then running the installer again, but same result.

Can anyone please recommend a way that I can either repair the existing installation, or re-install it from scratch? It's critical that I get it up and running ASAP...

Thanks v much in advance.
Ash


----------



## HOC1375 (Aug 11, 2009)

Try running a windows repair... http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/learnmore/tips/doug92.mspx


----------



## ashby_78 (Aug 17, 2009)

HOC1375 said:


> Try running a windows repair... http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/learnmore/tips/doug92.mspx


Hi and thanks for the suggestion.

I tried doing a repair but it blue screens after I've selected to boot off the disc. This could be explained by the fact that when I try and run Windows Setup of this disc I get a message about my current version of Windows being newer than the version on disc. Not sure why this is...

I've also tried uninstalling and reinstalling KB956744 which contains mstscax.dll, but am still getting the same error.

Just some extra info... the Application log has an Error event when RDC first fell over (yesterday afternoon), but strangely no event is logged each further time it fails. The log description is:
Faulting application mstsc.exe, version 6.0.6001.18000, faulting module mstscax.dll, version 6.0.6001.18266, fault address 0x0015bcfa.​Any further help greatly appreciated.

Ash


----------



## ashby_78 (Aug 17, 2009)

BUMP! Anyone?

I've tried:
- reinstalling RDC application (get a message halfway through saying my version of Windows already contains RDC)
- importing a colleague's HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services registry entries that begin with RDC, and TermService
- reinstalling KB956744 that contains mstscax.dll
- copying a colleague's mstscax.dll, mstsc.exe and the MUI files
- everything in here:
http://www.troublefixers.com/fix-re...onnection-was-ended-because-of-network-error/
- reinstalling XP SP3
- scanning for malware

Still crashes and the same error reported in the application log.

Desperately need to fix and want to avoid re-imaging.

Thanks
Ash


----------



## Bartd (Sep 12, 2009)

ashby_78 said:


> BUMP! Anyone?
> 
> I've tried:
> - reinstalling RDC application (get a message halfway through saying my version of Windows already contains RDC)
> ...


Hey Ash,

This one (exactly the same) gave me a hard time as well. I already tried all of the above and none was working. I decided it was time to use the famous "system restore", and guess what... It worked.

Since I was not sure when the problem occured for the first time, I took a restore date from about one month ago, just to be sure (I didn't install to much lately  - only some win updates & update daemon tools -). After reinstalling all the windows updates over again AND the daemon tools update as well, the issue still didn't return.

Anyway, I'd suggest you do the same and set the system restore to the date where RDP was working.

I hope this one solves your problem as well.

Regards,
Bart


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

The reason the version is newer is because you have a Service Pack higher on your machine than what the install disc has. You can slipstream the latest Service Pack and create a new install disc with AutoStreamer.

I would also take a look at running System File Checker.

You may also try reinstalling the the Remote Desktop Client version 6.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/925876
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...0C-0D18-4306-ABCF-D4F18C8F5DF9&displaylang=en


----------



## ashby_78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Squashman, thanks for taking the time to reply.



Squashman said:


> The reason the version is newer is because you have a Service Pack higher on your machine than what the install disc has. You can slipstream the latest Service Pack and create a new install disc with AutoStreamer.


I'll look into this.



Squashman said:


> I would also take a look at running System File Checker.
> 
> You may also try reinstalling the the Remote Desktop Client version 6.
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/925876
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...0C-0D18-4306-ABCF-D4F18C8F5DF9&displaylang=en


Have tried these approaches. The install quits because it detects RDC is already installed - it doesn't provide a fix option.


----------



## ashby_78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bartd said:


> Hey Ash,
> 
> This one (exactly the same) gave me a hard time as well. I already tried all of the above and none was working. I decided it was time to use the famous "system restore", and guess what... It worked.
> 
> ...


Hi Bart

Thanks v much for replying and for the suggestion. It's a rock solid suggestion... except that System Restores are disabled on these PCs at work to save disk space. CRYING SHAME!!


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Your tech support department at your work should be the ones sorting the problem for you, as anything you do on a work computer would be up to them, the system restores are not so much turned off to save space as most discs in computers are larger now (even on older computers as they have usualy replaced the hard drive) but a lot of options are turned off to speed up slower computers and the same is done to even the faster ones in a work place, its just easier to have the same policies for all computers with a few differences as to what someones job is and what programs they need.

Your tech support should be able to sort it for you if they can't you might have a problem, also all computer towers should be connected to a UPS, so you can shut down normally during a power cut.

I have not been to a business yet that does not have UPS's for equipment


----------



## ashby_78 (Aug 17, 2009)

ozziebeanie said:


> Your tech support department at your work should be the ones sorting the problem for you, as anything you do on a work computer would be up to them, the system restores are not so much turned off to save space as most discs in computers are larger now (even on older computers as they have usualy replaced the hard drive) but a lot of options are turned off to speed up slower computers and the same is done to even the faster ones in a work place, its just easier to have the same policies for all computers with a few differences as to what someones job is and what programs they need.


We have 2 networks - one is formally administered by an IT Service Centre. The other is for us developers and is administered informally. The latter is the one I've got the problem on.



ozziebeanie said:


> Your tech support should be able to sort it for you if they can't you might have a problem, also all computer towers should be connected to a UPS, so you can shut down normally during a power cut.
> 
> I have not been to a business yet that does not have UPS's for equipment


We indeed have a UPS. Apparently it was being tested when the problem initially occurred - it clearly failed the test that day


----------



## Bth123 (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok, I figured this out... and I was so freaking happy I had to put a note up here. This has been haunting me for a few months since I couldn't use remote desktop and I knew something was amiss.

I had a trojan on my computer. It was interferring with the Logon process. I successfully removed it with the malwarebytes free scanner download.


----------

